# معجم و قاموس الصحة والسلامة



## علي الحميد (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

قاموس مصور للسلامة المهنية آمل أن يكون مفيداً (باللغة الانجليزية)

http://www.sssih.com/dictionaryofenv-occpationalhealth.rar


----------



## sayed00 (15 فبراير 2009)

قاموس مرتب ابجديا من A الى Z و مغطى كل شيئ عن السلامة

http://hseq.forumotions.com/montada-f3/topic-t288.htm


----------



## علي الحميد (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

مع اعتذاري للمهندس سيد سلام إلا أن الوصول للملف الذي ارفقه صعب جدا فبحثت ووجدته وتجدونه على هذا الرابط

http://www.sssih.com/TheA-ZofHealthandSafety.zip


----------



## الدكرونى (15 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا اخوانى فى الله 
وجزاكم خير فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## sayed00 (16 فبراير 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مع اعتذاري للمهندس سيد سلام إلا أن الوصول للملف الذي ارفقه صعب جدا فبحثت ووجدته وتجدونه على هذا الرابط
> 
> http://www.sssih.com/thea-zofhealthandsafety.zip


 

ماشى مهندس على

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed lashin (16 فبراير 2009)

سيدى هذا من أقيم ما قرأته حتى الآن 
بارك الله فيك جعله فى ميزانك
أشكرك بشدة


----------



## علي الحميد (16 فبراير 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> ماشى مهندس على




ماشي رايح على فين .. ما لسى بدري


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2009)

أعتذر من الأخوة على حذف الردود التي سبقت روابط القواميس بما فيها ردودي وذلك لأهمية الروابط

شكراً للأخوين سيد وعلي
فللأخ سيد كانت الأسبقية بتحديد الملف المطلوب
وكان للأخ علي الفضل بالحصول على الملف المطلوب
وهي طريقة نستخدمها بحيث أنه عندما يحدد أحد الأخوة اسم الملف نستفيد منه ثم نقوم بالبحث عنه في النت للحصول على ملف أسهل للتحميل ولكن يبقى لكل فضله:
- من حدد اسم الملف
- من حصل على نسخة سهلة التحميل
مشكورين أخ سيد وأخ علي فهذا ما يميز منتدانا روح التعاون العالية وعدم بخس كل ذو حق حقه


----------



## fraidi (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي الحميد (19 فبراير 2009)

وهذا كتاب ىخر وقعت عليه بمحض الصدفة ... اسم الكتاب Health and Safety at Work: Key Terms 

وهذا رابط التحميل

http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/crloiyv/0750654465.zip


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخ علي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الدبس (22 فبراير 2009)

أساتذتي الكرام
ما هو المخطط الواجب اتباعه لعمل safety& security manual لمستودع ما 
أرجو منكم المساعدة ان أمكن ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## احمدعبدالقادر (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (3 أبريل 2009)

م/علي 
قمت بتنزيل القاموس و لكن لم يفتح


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (4 أبريل 2009)

thanks very much my friends


----------



## chemist555 (5 أبريل 2009)

قمت بالتنزيل لكن الملف لا يفتح


----------



## علي الحميد (6 أبريل 2009)

يا أخوان يوجد 3 روابط .. أأيها الذي لم يعمل؟


----------



## ahmed fouad ameen (18 أبريل 2009)

http://www.filefactory.com/file/fd53e8/n/1854183877_zip 
http://ifile.it/dl
هذه روابط كتاب *TheA-ZofHealthandSafety*


----------



## sayed00 (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على المجهود

لازال ربط الموضوع كامل على منتديات سلامتك

من هنا


----------



## chemist555 (19 أبريل 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قاموس مصور للسلامة المهنية آمل أن يكون مفيداً (باللغة الانجليزية)
> 
> http://www.sssih.com/dictionaryofenv-occpationalhealth.rar


 
هذا الرابط يا عزيزي لا يعمل


----------



## علي الحميد (19 أبريل 2009)

هذا رابط آخر للتو رفعته لعله يكون صالحاً علماً باني جربت السابق وهو يعمل 100%

http://ifile.it/gwc61yd


----------



## abkk (29 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافية يا مهندس علي ( الرابط يعمل 100%) شكراً


----------



## خالد مصطفي محمود (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز علي على هذا المجهود الرائع...


----------



## كمال الشورة (13 أغسطس 2009)

أنا سعيد للمشاركة معكم


----------



## كمال الشورة (13 أغسطس 2009)

جميع الاخوة الاعضاء لكم منى لكل الشكر والاحترام وبصفة خاصة للمهندس على


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## asmahanissa (16 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very much 
I want 
design for construction safety book
thank you another time 
I would appreciate if you can help me


----------



## علي الحميد (16 أغسطس 2009)

تأكد من اسم الكتاب ... 

*design for construction safety book

لغوياً خطأ ولا يمكن يكون اسم كتاب ... 

تاكد مرة أخرى وسنساعدك..
*


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## المسلمى (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## kahtan8 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لجميع الاخوة المشاركين, نفع الله بكم الامة


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ،،،

ولك تحياتي ،،،


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

كلكم رائعين
شكرا للجميع


----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

